# Awesome Free Apps Over at GetJar!



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like GetJar is really making a push to get their Market on your Android. I didn't think I would install another Market app but couldn't pass up some of their newest free Gold releases:

1) Tapatalk
2) TuneIn Radio Pro
3) Quell
4) Beautiful Widgets
5) Splashtop Remote

etc, etc...

(Nice to have Splashtop and Quell back on my TouchPad!)


----------



## mister__x_ (Oct 21, 2011)

I read somewhere that any updates to these apps installed from GetJar don't get pushed through Android market. Is that true?


----------



## soricon (Oct 14, 2011)

yes. You can't argue with free however...


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks like it works similar to Amazon. I've gotton a bunch of "deals of the day" and they never show up in my Google Market for updates but I can update them through the Amazon app. Just started using the GetJar one but I would guess you can update them through there. As soricon said, free is good. Especially when your talking about Tapatalk, Splashtop Remote and Quell. Word on the street is that they are really appealing to publishers due to the way they pay so I would assume that we are going to get some more Gold goodies soon.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

never tried it, but can you use titanium backup to connect the apps to the market?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't see it in the market? Somewhere else I have to go?


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

m.getjar.com
If you're using dolphin ensure you have it load the mobile site, that way you can download the GetJar app.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Meant to update my post.. found it... but thanks!


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Saw all but tapatalk.. thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Saw all but tapatalk.. thanks for the heads up though!


Select the apps section and then make sure your on the "Gold" tab. It should be the 4th one down.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Went through it like ten times... because I am outside of the US maybe?

Wisp is my 4th down on my page..


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there a notification like amazon?


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

I got tapatalk from there. I'm in Canada.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

